# Longer leuteal phase question!! Help please!



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Dh and I decided a couple months ago that we were not going to TTC even though I REALLY wanted to. We put it off until we are more financially stable.

Well, the last time we DTD (using a condom!) was while I was ovulating. I was kind of worried about it (because I'm fertile myrtle and dh is the sperminator, so even with a condom I get a bit nervous esp. since I had lots of EWCM).

Well, my period was due on Tuesday. I ovulated on time (at least I think so because I had my 3 typical days of EWCM, I don't chart temps). The way I understand it, ovulation can be delayed by stress, etc, but the leuteal phase is generally always the same, correct? Well, I'm going on 2 days longer than my normal LP now. I'm also breastfeeding my 16 mo old, quite often... could this make my LP longer? I know it can make LPs shorter, but what about longer?

Edited to add- I've had regular AF's since Dd was about 10 mos old, so.... 6 mos now.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Usually it is always the same but there are exceptions to that. If you don't normally have strange cycles, I might also be thinking pregnancy. If you have a LP of 18 days there is a good chance your pregnant. But like I said there are certain medical things that could make for a longer LP, I think women with PCOs can have longer LP's.


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

AF came this morning.


----------

